# wow, She looks amazing already!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

4 days home and she is starting to look amazing!!! her eyes arent as puffy and her fur (thanks to TOTW and flaxseed oil) is starting to become glossy again, she isnt as fat as she was either. her fur is still a bit brittle and her paws are still mangled but I am putting bag balm on them and they look alittle better.


















Bogart of course

















Bogart and Riley



























4 days of nothing but good feed and running around 12 hours a day does wonders for a naturally muscular dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww she is looking great, but then again I always think she looks great


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice ! Great job


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks better already you are doing great keep up the good work!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome  see what gettin back into the groove n tlc did her??? Love that she is home and that she knows she's home. Ready for pics doin wp


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, I am shocked that I can see that much of a change in 4 days of her being here. Makes me proud. ^.^
Becca, we may start weightpulling again next month. most likely in mid month but we will see, her paws need to heal.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am biased I have a thing for red dogs  They are both beautiful!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Wonderful!!!  I'm excited.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Sadie. 

Becca, not as excited as Riley will be. lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww she looks amamzing. I am glad she is back with you, her and Bogart seem to get along awesomely and I really do love Bogart's ears


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you, she is happy to be home and Their friendship wont be like Hers and Spazz'. They will soon be on crate and rotate.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

we had the same luck with totw and coats. took brock about 2 weeks before we could really see and feel the difference. had to believe what a huge difference real quality food can make .


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

That is why she has been on TOTW since she was around 7months old and raw only. Mark and I both refuse to use cheap brands because we know what it does to all our dogs coats.
Totw and Flaxseed with Nuhemp shampoo works real wonders
and I love Nuhemp shampoo for my dogs


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Bogart is one of the best names ever for a pit and his eyes are awesome.he looks like he's got mischief in those eyes!


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

that expression like what I didn't do anything


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

lol she has a super P O look on her face!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

His full name is Humphery Bogart but we call him Bogart for short.
and YES good lord he gets into so much trouble! his best thing is he will grab something and act like he doesn't have anything in his mouth and when you try to get it out he clinched his teeth! when he has something he wants and knows he will get NO'd at he will grab it and dart out into the dog run. he doesn't do that much with socks or hats anymore but he does it with all of his toys. xD
funny to watch him try to take his tirebite toy outside LOL!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Gotta love flash:


----------



## wallyblue (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a crazy looking picture of him, haha. His eyes are all red. He looks really mad. Humphrey Bogart is such a cool name.
www.thedogtrainingsecret.com


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought it was a pretty cool photo...since the good camera has batteries I have been snapping like crazy!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I love how wrinkly his face is still lol. I really like that lil guy.


----------

